# Instant messaging clients (msn, aim, yahoo - etc.)



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Which ones are better, Problems, Solutions?

Problem with MSN: I was talking with someone today about how my MSN screws up a lot. A few people have had the same problem, and we have yet to figure out what causes it. Yet everyone seems to prefer using MSN over AIM or Yahoo and the like. Some of the problems with MSN include: missed messages, blocked from one side or the other, complete inability to see someone online (and not because they set themselves as invisible - but an actual glitch). It causes a lot of miscommunication. "Were you avoiding me?" - "Of course not, you didn't respond to my messages all week either" - "But I did!" Fuuuu~

I have never had these issues using aim, yahoo, or g-talk however.

Combining all your chat clients: I also connect all of my accounts using a multi-protocol messaging client. Most of you probably know of trillian. For the mac users, Adium (which I know is a really solid client, but unfortunately unavail to us PC users). A multi-protocol chat client is one program that all of your messaging clients can merge into, so its less hassle to have on your screen. 

I have actually tried each multi-protocol client out there, and I found the following to be superior: Disgby, and Pidgin. Pidgin used to be Gaim, which was the best before Pidgin, then Digsby. Digsby's platform is very similar to Adium (mac) - and doesn't have many bugs. I would highly recommend Pidgin or Digsby over the other multiprotocols out there. I personally use Pidgin even though I preferred Digsby. There was no option to disable the flashing IM notifications when someone sent a message, and it really grates on me to have it flashing like its something urgent, when really its just some random person talking about the weather. I don't need that distraction when I'm doing more important things that actually warrant my paying attention. Pidgin allows you to disable this annoying feature, but it doesn't have many of the other cool features that Digsby has. The others that paled in comparison by far, typically did because they had gaudy graphical user interface - like trillian for example has all of these unnecessary boxes to dock the individual messages in.. or because they were glitchy, or lacked simple but necessary features like spell check. 

(A full list of multi-protocol chat clients: Comparison of instant messaging clients - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) 

*With a multi-protocol client, you can get aim, yahoo, etc; put them in their with your msn account as well, and add people who have these chronic msn fuckups so that you won't have constant miscommunication. Shits fucking annoying.

***Edit, and update: I found a way to disable flashing notifications in Digsby thanks to Proteus. (The instructions are a few posts down in this thread).

What problems have you had with your instant messaging clients? Solutions? Which do you prefer (aim, msn, etc.) -and- Do you use a multi-protocol client, if so, which one do you prefer, why?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Pidgin is the best, in my opinion. The only bug I've ever had with it are block lists, but the messages always go through. It's pretty light and fast. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I started using Trillian, then Trillian Astra many years ago but these were so buggy and inefficient I switched over to Digsby about 2 years ago and haven't looked back. I haven't used MSN in probably 5+ years so I can't say how efficient that particular plugin is. Currently I only have contacts on my list via AIM and google chat, and there are only 1 or 2 people I actually speak with on a regular basis (as in, at least once a week). In addition to the chat capabilities, Digsby also has plugins for social networking sites and email that let me monitor and check messages through them. About the only downside to Digsby is that it doesn't have a Skype plugin (lots of people seem to use Skype, though I personally don't [I have it, but have just never had a reason to use it]). At work I connect to AIM via gmail chat.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anyone by chance tried VoxOx?

I just found out about it while I was googling around for a potential way to combine skype into a multi-protocol client. I am going to download it and try it now to see what it has to offer. I'll update this post after I know.

VoxOx Is Like Digsby Plus Skype

**Edit: Its going to be a pain in the ass to sign up for, as they seem to want to get your email then send an invitation to sign up.. when ever? But, I will keep you posted.

"_Thank you for requesting an invitation to try the new Voxox. We have added you to our exclusive invite list. We’ll make sure you’re the first to hear as soon as the new version is available — it won’t be long now_!"

Yeah, thanks a lot! Fucking tease.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I really liked how I could have all of my social networking notifications on Digsby (facebook, myspace, email). But my priority was mainly in getting rid of the blinking. : P


Digsby Forum / Control how chat windows blink? Hotkey to show/hide Digsby window?

Worth a shot maybe?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

*How to disable flashing IMs in Disgby*:



Proteus said:


> Digsby Forum / Control how chat windows blink? Hotkey to show/hide Digsby window?
> 
> Worth a shot maybe?


Thanks so much. This actually worked. Digsby is no longer flashing! I will post what I did in a more clear way than what is show in that forum, for people who aren't extremely computer literate. My instructions will be for windows 7. Instructions for XP and Vista are in the link that Proteus provided as well.

Firstly make sure digsby is not running.

You are going to need to create a .yaml file, and its destination will be:
C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Digsby

Here is how:

To create this .yaml file, you need to open notepad
Put the following code in it, and nothing more:



> conversation_window:
> notify_flash: no


Like this: 









save it as: prefs.yaml (Do not save it as a txt file. Save it as 'all files'):










Once you have that code saved within the prefs.yaml file, make sure the file is located in:

C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Digsby










(You can create the file and save it to your desktop, and drag it in there, or save it to that destination as you create it. Either is fine.)

Now you can load digsby and the blinking should be no more. :crazy:

Source: http://forum.digsby.com/viewtopic.php?id=3361


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I use digsby and skype. I found that as I am moving from location to location, some places will have certain IM clients blocked, so instead of tryoing to sign on to several different programs, I just had digsby, and it automagicaly got at least one cleint working. 

Skype is also a solid IM client


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Trillian. Fairly happy with it so far.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Digsby & Skype combination here as well. No complaints whatsoever, I would recommend it to everyone.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem with MSN, it's straightforward.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I personally like msn but for my iPhone I use nimbuzz which combine all my email messangers


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Despite the flashing fix I still went back to Pidgin. I'm on a netbook so I have a very small screen compared to most computers, so a less-shiny interface is generally better for this PC. Although I'm not opposed to trying it on my desktop...


----------



## exp (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer Pidgin, but just use Google Talk at work and often at home because most people I keep in touch with use it.


----------

